# Colby Harness



## ForPits&Giggles

Does anyone know where I can get a walking harness like all the Colby dogs have on in alot of the old pics you see. With the metals studs on it, made of leather... Any help, Im thankful!


----------



## MY MIKADO

I really like the harness' that they have at Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source. They are made just for your dog. The guy was nice to deal with. When Vendetta is all grown-up I'm getting her a leather collar and a harness from there.


----------



## BedlamBully

If I remember right it looks sort of like this?










I retail them and custom decorate/stamp them.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

UH.... colbys makes them LOL. They are more for show id say than being useful....

Colby's American Pit Bull Terriers

then click on harnesses $75 seems like your paying for the name colby more than the quality of harness... IMO.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Thanks so much guys!!! I love those harnesses!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Yah the galtie bitch sports one in her picture and some other dogs too.... I like a more quality double layered leather harness than something with a bunch of shiny studs on it....


----------



## BedlamBully

From me they run about $20-$30 depending on what size you need and what you want stamped or decorated on it. so probably about $25-$40 at the most.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Thats so worth it christy.... It seems like colby charges alot for shipping too.... in my experiences.


----------



## BedlamBully

they are single ply leather just so you know too.  Which works fine I I use single ply on all my collars.

Its the name, I'd be interested to find out how much their pups go for.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

LOL if you can get one of those colbys.... coda kennels sells colby for about $400-$700 i think... those are off colbys clipper and colbys sunshine... great lookin dogs. He is out of los angeles in california. Colbys tend to be sterile (hearsay) so getting a breeding pair is hard.... i personally really dont like the stillwater colbys... they dont look like colbys to me...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

I just love that "original" harness!! And if it comes from Colby I know its just like the ones from a hundred years ago. (Pretty much) I dont mind paying for the name, its a well repsected name in my opinion anyways.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Sometimes tho the name just isn't worth it. I would like to see the quality of the harness before I put alot of money into it.


----------



## rosesandthorns

Here's another site for leather harness and collars. some have spikes and some conchos. Newman Leather & Nylon Established Since 1979 and newmansbullydogline.com Ken Newman is from Louisiana and had many champion pull dogs. His harnesses can be used for treadmill or walking. I think his price range is $65-75 and he tells you how to get a correct measurement too. You can send for a complete listing of his leather products for $1.00 if you mail him. I have his address if you're interested.


----------



## buzhunter

Nice stuff.


----------



## Nizmo

i like a couple of there harness', but for the price i'd rather get 2 of bedlam's. 
I'LL CALL YOU WHEN MY DOGS ARE FULL GROWN BEDLAM! lol


----------



## MY MIKADO

Ooohhh I'm so liking those harness. Yea a bit spendy but I know that there is no other dog up here with something as awsome as thoses.


----------



## wade

Certainly check out Ken Newman I knew him in the 80's and live close by the Colby's I'll take Newman made over Colby anyday. I had collars that I bought from Ken that out lived several dogs. Still have one I believe but it would look awfully funny on my Boston!


----------

